# Help Please..How much klonopin +other meds



## marvinnash (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey DPeoples..

I used to be on a 4-6mg xanax/ 20-60mg adderall daily cocktail with some temazepam on hand. Things went well for a while, then I drank and f****** it up. Been sober for two years now but life is far from manageable. I am now just starting out with .5mg klonopin 4 times a day and 150mg wellbutrin twice daily. and not having any luck. Depression, muscle aches,fatigue, irritability, uncoordinated, unmotivated, increased anxiety and just feel stupid, and mostly it isnt helping any of my dp symptems, I still feel like I'm floating around in space, not even close to being in my body. The only thing I can say is that it has slowed the racing thoughts I get, but I am far from functional. I know meds take time to work there magic or even there tragic. I am new to these ones so I would appreciate any advice specific to these meds. Like what doses of klonopin have been beneficial for anyone, how long it may of took to feel right(4 me with xanax it was intantaniously) Does the depression and muscle fatigue lessen from the Kpin(I would like to get to the gym asap but feel like Shane Carvin beat the breaks off of me). I am about one week in with this regimen. When might the wellbutrin start kickin in and how might it feel. I am open to any advice or thoughts in regards to these meds from anyone who is taking them or any other med or similar combo that could be of help(I'm debating switching to valium or tranxene, or lastly xanax xr if I don't find any comfort from my current sitch). Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to reply. Best wishes all...


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Hmm i cant really say much, but have you ever had a few months without the 4-6mg xanax etc?

if not, i think you might have serious issues due to the benzo's
if thats the case, then you'll need to cold turkey im afraid.

Greetings,
Don Steffa


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

that's a lot of klonopin. I am only on .25 mg clonazepam once daily. But it is not nearly enough haha


----------



## marvinnash (Jun 3, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> Hmm i cant really say much, but have you ever had a few months without the 4-6mg xanax etc?
> 
> if not, i think you might have serious issues due to the benzo's
> if thats the case, then you'll need to cold turkey im afraid.
> ...


Yes, I haven't been on anything for two years as I stated


----------



## marvinnash (Jun 3, 2011)

j4mtj said:


> If this started or got worse from the new meds, I would say it's a side effect from one or both of them and maybe try another brand. If they are symptoms that aren't being relieved after about a month, then you may need to switch up the medication to something else. There is a lot of trial and error sometimes to get the right combination.


Thanks.. I'm not sure how much more of this I can take. I'm thinking of dropping the wellbutrin to see if its the problem, allthough I know you are suppose to give it atleast a couple weeks to a month. Can wellbutrin depress you, i just figured it could only increase anxiety. maybe i dont have a clue. I hate being lost.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i'd strongly advise against any benzos if you have a history of addiction, since they are very addictive. there are several other classes of medications that can have similar effects and help with things like anxiety, klonopin/xanax could actually contribute to depression, incoordination and lack of motivation. there are anti histamines, alpha and beta blockers, anti psychotics and uhm whats it called......there's a daily medication for anxiety...i forget what its' called atm..........

but otherwise i'd suggest looking into mindfulness


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

"if not, i think you might have serious issues due to the benzo's
if thats the case, then you'll need to cold turkey im afraid.
"

**DO NOT** cut benzos cold turkey without talking to your dr or pharmacist first, it can cause seizures and other medical problems


----------



## marvinnash (Jun 3, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> "if not, i think you might have serious issues due to the benzo's
> if thats the case, then you'll need to cold turkey im afraid.
> "
> 
> **DO NOT** cut benzos cold turkey without talking to your dr or pharmacist first, it can cause seizures and other medical problems


I don't have serious issues due to the benzos, I had only been on klonopin a couple of days. I just started the klonopin and I know how I have felt not on anything for the past 2 years. Possibly read through a post properly b4 just throwing some random advice out. I guess some people just see benzos and then neglect to accurately read through the rest of a post b4 they throw their 2 cents in on how your problem has to be benzos. Anyways I'm starting to feel a bit better from the combo of meds that I'm on...Far better than on nothing, so no I don't need to "cold turkey" as you say. I will ad that I'm not ignorant to what one could be getting into with the use of benzos. I have tried just about everything else possible first. If klonopin makes my life a bit more livable I'll take it. Sorry if this comes off as an attack, I just felt a need to respond. I don't want to put out negativity. Have a nice day..


----------

